# Moonlight Bulb? Or Pitch Black



## fredmertz (Dec 9, 2012)

Is it OK to get some sort of moonlight bulb for my hedgie's cage? Something that would make it easier to observe her at night?

They don't live in pitch blackness in the wild, right?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

In the wild doesn't have too much to do with it.  Many hedgehogs will not follow their usual patterns if there's any light, and some ARE bothered by black/red night lights that are sold for reptiles. If you really want to, I suppose you could try it, but it could end up being a waste of money if she is bothered by it. If you do try it, make sure you monitor her eating and activity carefully to make sure she doesn't decrease either because of the light. One of my friends was using the red bulbs for her hedgies and figured it was going just fine. After several months, she discovered her female hedgie was eating less and less, tried switching to CHE bulbs, and she went back to normal.


----------



## cinnicotsucre (Dec 21, 2012)

i think that it is best for them to have it at a consistent darkness every night. I sleep with the door open, and the night light in the hall has my room almost pitch black, but not quite. you could have a normal night light beside the cage, and just turn it on when you want to look at her.


----------

